# Dog car safety and the law...?



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi

I apologise if there is a thread already about this. 

I wondered if there is actually a law relating to dogs being restrained in a vehicle. Obviousy common sense says that a dog should not be able to walk around a car as there are obvious potential dangers in allowing this however I wondered if it was a legal requirement for them to be in a crate or car harness? 

Thanks.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I heard it's illegal for them to be unrestrained.


----------



## Bluu (Sep 24, 2011)

Highway code states that you must secure your load. It is the law and you are liable to a fine. A load includes anything such as parcels to animals.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Can be loose in boot behind bars- do not NEED a crate. Is illegal for them to be free in the body of the car- and to be honest do you want to see darling Fido launched through your windscreen in an accident?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

sezra said:


> Hi
> 
> I apologise if there is a thread already about this.
> 
> ...


No there is nothing in the RTA (Traffic laws) that demands dogs are restrained in vehicles.

However

The Highway Code (which is seen as best practice, similar to an ACOP ie a quasi legal document) states:

"When in a vehicle make sure dogs or other animals are suitably restrained so they cannot distract you while you are driving or injure you if you stop quickly."

However you cannot be arrested for this, but you CAN be at risk from other penalties associated with being distracted whilst driving, so it makes both legal and safety sense to have your dogs in a crate, behing a dog guard and tailgate guard or in a sutiable seat belt and harness.

It is not ILLEGAL per se to have your dog unrestrained.

HTH

ETA See link here on this subject, as you will see there is no reference to a corresponding law under the RTA which would make unrestrained animals illegal.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/DG_069853


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> No there is nothing in the RTA (Traffic laws) that demands dogs are restrained in vehicles.
> 
> However
> 
> ...


Thank you! I always have Daisy in a harness but someone asked me the question and I thought it was illegal, but then couldn't find any evidence to back it up!  I never thought about the highway code. :thumbup:


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

sezra said:


> Thank you! I always have Daisy in a harness but someone asked me the question and I thought it was illegal, but then couldn't find any evidence to back it up!  I never thought about the highway code. :thumbup:


No problems, knowing traffic law is part of my job.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

In terms of being punished, the police can technically fine you for having your dog unrestrained but I think you'd need to catch a copper on a really bad day for it to happen, in the same way that you can technically get a speeding ticket for doing 75 on the motorway, but it would take a real a******e of a policeman to stop you at that speed, but they could if they really wanted to!

Personally I think it should be illegal to have them unrestrained, or at least have them crated in the boot so if the door swings open after a crash they have less chance of getting free on the road. a dog guard is good but IMO not enough, but I have quite strong feelings on this topic (as does McKenzie, who practically lives and breathes dog car safety)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes you've dog must wear a seat belt or be in a cage in the cabin of your car.

Yesterday I saw a Mastiff loose sat on the front seat. ut:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

we have a little 3 door, so we put the back seats down and the dogs sit on there, with a folded crate across the back of our seats to keep them in the back 

i've just found out though, that i can fit all 3 of them into kiras 42" crate, so i'm gunna try getting that in the car next time

we rarely travel by car (its the FIL's i dont drive), so its not a massive issue for us, but the harnesses dont work, as they all just get tangled cus they dont sit still, or they step on the buckles and free each other lol


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

Interesting question...something I've never really thought about.

I'm no doubt lining myself up for for a telling off now but I regularly used to go out with my berner either sat next to me or on the seat behind in my cabriolet (my signature pic below being one of those times)....it was our favourite place to be!, Driving in the sunshine with the wind in my hair and her ears flapping behind! 
I would never have have taken her out like that on busy/fast roads but locally and around the country roads we had great fun together! 

However, this has made me question the safety aspect and as I'm probably getting another dog soon (which I intend to have the same fun with), does anybody know if there are dog harnesses available so they can safely sit beside?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> but I have quite strong feelings on this topic (as does McKenzie, who practically lives and breathes dog car safety)


:lol: :lol: :lol:

It's true


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

LisaZonda said:


> Interesting question...something I've never really thought about.
> 
> I'm no doubt lining myself up for for a telling off now but I regularly used to go out with my berner either sat next to me or on the seat behind in my cabriolet (my signature pic below being one of those times)....it was our favourite place to be!, Driving in the sunshine with the wind in my hair and her ears flapping behind!
> I would never have have taken her out like that on busy/fast roads but locally and around the country roads we had great fun together!
> ...


I think this is akin to people who do not wear their seat belts because they are "just going to the shop" etc.

Unfortunately accidents can happen anywhere and even at slow speeds.

At 30mph, for example, a 60lb dog would be thrown forward with a force equivalent to 1200lbs  enough to kill a driver or passenger.

Unrestrained pets can distract drivers and cause accidents. After a crash they could escape from the car and be hit by passing vehicles or cause collisions when other road users take avoiding action. A frightened dog might attack a stranger going to assist an injured driver.

I have had to twice capture dogs involved in a RTA, neither of them were restrained they were just loose in the boot and all the windows were smashed which is how they escaped.

Hence if you are going to use a dog guard and tailgate, you need to consider the size of the windows. This is not an issue with a seatbelt or metal cage of course.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

And never put your dog in the front seat if you have airbags 

(Well I couldn't pass up a car safety thread without commenting now could I!!!)


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> And never put your dog in the front seat if you have airbags
> 
> (Well I couldn't pass up a car safety thread without commenting now could I!!!)


I think you can put your dog in the front seat if you have airbags.

As long as you deactivate them the same way that people with baby seats do.


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I think this is akin to people who do not wear their seat belts because they are "just going to the shop" etc.
> 
> Unfortunately accidents can happen anywhere and even at slow speeds.
> 
> At 30mph, for example, a 60lb dog would be thrown forward with a force equivalent to 1200lbs  enough to kill a driver or passenger.


I understand that accidents can happen anywhere and even at slow speeds, my father was a fire officer and I've heard many horror stories about the RTAs he attended, so I'm wondering if there is some kind of suitable seat belt type harness made specifically for dogs to keep myself, my future pooch and other road users safe.
It was something that me and berner enjoyed massively together, the moment the hood went down she was at the car, wagging her tail and waiting to jump in!
I'd hate to give that up :frown:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I think you can put your dog in the front seat if you have airbags.
> 
> As long as you deactivate them the same way that people with baby seats do.


Well yes, you could do that too


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

LisaZonda said:


> I understand that accidents can happen anywhere and even at slow speeds, my father was a fire officer and I've heard many horror stories about the RTAs he attended, so I'm wondering if there is some kind of suitable seat belt type harness made specifically for dogs to keep myself, my future pooch and other road users safe.
> It was something that me and berner enjoyed massively together, the moment the hood went down she was at the car, wagging her tail and waiting to jump in!
> I'd hate to give that up :frown:


Absolutely, there are lots of different car harnesses on the market. Personally I like Bergan as they are crash tested and very good quality. Like all things you get what you pay for. Some cheaper harnesses may work to restrain the dog and stop it becoming a distraction or a missile, but may not actually do anything to protect the dog in a crash - thin straps can cut a dog, an attachment that is too long can cause the dog to still be thrown around, the wrong sort of design will not offer protection and support where needed in a crash.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

LisaZonda said:


> I understand that accidents can happen anywhere and even at slow speeds, my father was a fire officer and I've heard many horror stories about the RTAs he attended, so I'm wondering if there is some kind of suitable seat belt type harness made specifically for dogs to keep myself, my future pooch and other road users safe.
> It was something that me and berner enjoyed massively together, the moment the hood went down she was at the car, wagging her tail and waiting to jump in!
> I'd hate to give that up :frown:


There are several models of harnesses designed to be used in the car.

One thing to remember is that there is no BSi/EN/ISO standard for seatbelts or crates and that, according to Trevor Turner (vet) in all in car related injuries he has seen they have all been from those dogs restrained in seat belts.

This is because they are designed SOLELY to keep your within the car, not to minimise other injuries.

So it is something to be aware of when using them. But of course a seat belt is better than nothing.

Rough Rider is quite popular, Clix and there are several other models to choose from.

HTH


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

This is really useful information, thank you! :thumbup:

Would you say the safest option is therefore a crate in the car?


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Absolutely, there are lots of different car harnesses on the market. Personally I like Bergan as they are crash tested and very good quality. Like all things you get what you pay for. Some cheaper harnesses may work to restrain the dog and stop it becoming a distraction or a missile, but may not actually do anything to protect the dog in a crash - thin straps can cut a dog, an attachment that is too long can cause the dog to still be thrown around, the wrong sort of design will not offer protection and support where needed in a crash.


I've just been on the website and the Bergan Travel Harness looks great, I'll make sure its one of my first purchases when I get my next dog.
Thanks for the info! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

sezra said:


> This is really useful information, thank you! :thumbup:
> 
> Would you say the safest option is therefore a crate in the car?


I still think a crash-tested car harness is safer than a crate, although a crate might be safer than a cheap car harness. It depends to some extent on the size of the dog and the size of a crate - the more room there is in the crate the more the dog is going to get bashed against the sides/top of it. Also don't forget the back of the car is often where crashes happen so if the boot crumples this could impact on the dog in the crate (again depending on how close the crate is to the back of the boot. Also, is the crate fixed down in the boot or will it fly around too? If so you have a dog flying around a crate flying around a boot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

LisaZonda said:


> I've just been on the website and the Bergan Travel Harness looks great, I'll make sure its one of my first purchases when I get my next dog.
> Thanks for the info! :thumbup:


Your welcome  I think I'm going to start asking Bergan for commission!!!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

sezra said:


> This is really useful information, thank you! :thumbup:
> 
> Would you say the safest option is therefore a crate in the car?


Hi, well I have not heard of any injuries involved with dogs in a crate in a car crash and I know of several. But of course that does not mean there have not been any.

Crates have no BSi/EN/ISO standard either and although there is a company that states their cages are crash tested, and they are, they are not tested to a recognisable quality assured standard.

There are pictures of "crash tested" (ie real life ones) on most of the car cage manufacturer's sites.

I prefer cages because it means my dogs can stretch, turn, sit, lie down, and, most importantly, be kept safe if I leave the tailgate up if I need to say in hot weather etc as they can be locked in.

But crates are not always practical for all owners as they may need the boot for other things or have very small cars. So it is like anything else really, no point in having champagne tastes on a beer income! 

So everyone must do what the think is best for their dogs according to the means at their disposal.


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> I still think a crash-tested car harness is safer than a crate, although a crate might be safer than a cheap car harness. It depends to some extent on the size of the dog and the size of a crate - the more room there is in the crate the more the dog is going to get bashed against the sides/top of it. Also don't forget the back of the car is often where crashes happen so if the boot crumples this could impact on the dog in the crate (again depending on how close the crate is to the back of the boot. Also, is the crate fixed down in the boot or will it fly around too? If so you have a dog flying around a crate flying around a boot.





smokeybear said:


> Hi, well I have not heard of any injuries involved with dogs in a crate in a car crash and I know of several. But of course that does not mean there have not been any.
> 
> Crates have no BSi/EN/ISO standard either and although there is a company that states their cages are crash tested, and they are, they are not tested to a recognisable quality assured standard.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your help, it has certainly made me question the type of harness I am using and I may also try Daisy in her crate in the car as an alternative. :thumbup:


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

What about people that can't fit a crate in the car? I would need a van .

I started out with good intentions and got her a harness that could be plugged into the seatbelt socket but the madam just stepped on it and released herself . I would like her to be safe in the car but I can't really think of any decent options. She currently just lies or stands across the back seats whilst I'm driving and isn't much of a bother but if I were in an accident she would be lethal.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

What about this?

Auto Zip Line by Kurgo - K9Active.co.uk

with this

Back Seat Barrier by Kurgo - K9active.co.uk


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I once saw a giraffe in the front seat of a sports car (top down) that wasn't wearing a seatbest.

It looked like a pantomime one - not real - but a sight I'll never forget


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Set_Nights said:


> What about people that can't fit a crate in the car? I would need a van .
> 
> I started out with good intentions and got her a harness that could be plugged into the seatbelt socket but the madam just stepped on it and released herself . I would like her to be safe in the car but I can't really think of any decent options. She currently just lies or stands across the back seats whilst I'm driving and isn't much of a bother but if I were in an accident she would be lethal.


I had the same thing happen with one of those seatbest socket things. I got a couple of spare leads and crossed them in the middle of the seat back, fastened together behind the headrest and around the floor brackets. Where the two leads crossed, I had a length of webbing (about a foot) threaded through with a lead clip on it, that clipped onto the dog's harness. Dog could sit, lie, turn round but was restrained.


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

sezra said:


> Hi
> 
> I apologise if there is a thread already about this.
> 
> ...


While I realize this is a UK board, we do have some regulations in the US.

It's illegal in most states to let a dog ride in an open truck bed.

And a few states have attempted to introduce legislation that requires any dog travelling in a passenger compartment to be either on a dog-seatbelt or in a crate. I don't think any have been succesful though. Yet.

In most states, it is illegal to LEAVE the dog in a car unattended though, due to the risk of heatstroke. Anyone who sees a dog left in a car can call either the Police or Fire Department for immediate assistance in the US. The owner will be ticketed and fined and possibly even prosecuted for cruelty.


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

We have a wheelchair assessable car so lolly always goes right at the back. She gets attached to the harness and has a blanket, we can't fit a crate in which is a shame but she is as safe as we can get her, she hardly ever goes in the car though only sundays for her massive river walk x


----------

